# Camper Roof Project



## torchmaro (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm fairly new to this forum, as well as with owning a camper. Yesterday I finally got my "home away from home" dropped off. I honestly knew it was going to be a project but wasn't sure how bad. Come to find out the roof leak was a bit more then just an issue of resealing. However, I'm okay with this, as I got the trailer for pretty cheap. The trailer is a 2000 Salem Lite, 23' 5th wheel. Nothing real fancy, but a nice little camper to start with all the same. 

With the roof, there are two ceiling panels that have wrinkles on the inside, so it is apparent that the leak was definitely in progress. I decided to dive in a bit to see what I'd be dealing with, so I broke through part of the panel, inside a small closet. When peeling breaking off a piece of the panel, I started pulling out wet insulation, which then gave way to soft/rotten wood. However, when looking at one of the rafters, I could see that the edge of it was wet, but it was dry for the most part, and is solid. On the roof, I get the same feel. It is soft in the spots where the leak is apparent, but all of the rafters/framing feels very solid. So ideally, what I'm hoping to do is, (as long as all framework is okay), to replace whatever wood is damaged, put in new insulation, and recover the roof with the EPDM rubber roof material. 

If anyone has input as to what/where to start from their own experience, or tips to make things easier, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum torchmaro. As I read thins it got me thinking about someone I know with a Salem with a leaking roof as well. Is yours with the aluminum siding? He had an aweful time with the dealer and trying to get it fixed. I'm no expert by any means when it comes to fixing the roof but I have looked into it in the recent past. I've been looking at the Dicor brand. They have a complete roof replacement system.
Dicor - The Components RVs are Born With
Good luck with your repairs.


----------



## jeremyjackson (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re:*

Camper roofs occasionally need to be repaired due to being exposed to the sun's ultraviolet rays or lack of regular roof maintenance. Water leaks in through seams and accessory openings in the roof, damaging the wood interior of the camper. Once the wood inside your camper starts to rot, the wood rot will eventually spread and cause extensive damage. It is essential to identify the leak on the camper's roof and repair it as soon as possible.


http://roofingcontractorreviews.com/


----------



## Jennifer Morgon (Dec 24, 2015)

Camper roofs occasionally need to be repaired due to being exposed to the sun's ultraviolet rays or lack of regular roof maintenance. Water leaks in through seams and accessory openings in the roof damaging the wood interior of the camper. Once the wood inside your camper starts to rot, the wood rot will eventually spread and cause extensive damage. It is essential to identify the leak on the camper's roof and repair it as soon as possible.


----------

